# TCVG random pics



## That crazy vancouver guy

some pics of the current run on my soil bed/table at 44 days flower

hey slowmo...is this the "sticky icky" you were asking if I knew how to grow?....


----------



## ArtVandolay

Holy buds, Batman!


----------



## pcduck

If this will post..Your table looks great *TCVG*


----------



## kaotik

beauty m8, that one in the back looks like she's gonna weigh up nicely. always love your posts


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> some pics of the current run on my soil bed/table at 44 days
> 
> hey slowmo...is this the "sticky icky" you were asking if I knew how to grow?....


 


 


:holysheep: 


 


:bong:


:ciao:


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy

Kaotic... that big one in the back that yer referring to is the lone Chemo on the table... what you don't see because of the plants/buds in front of it, has no buds on it whatsoever... so the only buds on the plant is what you see in the pic... but it still should yield nicely for a single plant.

here's the plan for the next run on the table...

- the 12 Chemo along the perimeter will be LST'd out from the table so they can grow out like the one on the table did, but unrestricted -


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy

forgot about the 2 Skush I have on the table too...

in the first pic there... that's just the "top" branch of the plant...


----------



## sourdiesel109

can u combine a purple haze plant and a sour diesel plant


----------



## ozzydiodude

Great looking ladies as always TCVG


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy

sourdiesel109 said:
			
		

> can u combine a purple haze plant and a sour diesel plant


 
is it possible?... sure it's possible... I'm sure most of them can be bread together... it's just the environment of the breeding grounds and conditions/health of parental stock that determines the success of the breeding.

myself personally... no, I can't combine those particular strains persay... as I don't have the purple haze, I do have *Brainstorm Haze x G-13*(Amsterdam)(Pure Thai Haze x Sensi Star x Warlock x AK-47 x G-13) Delta Nine Labs, *Pursang Haze F2's *(Super Silver Haze x Jack Herer x Northern Lights Thai Special) Sonic Seeds, and a few other things heavy in a Haze cross... I did, however, recently pick up some beans called *OurDiesel *by Hot House Flowers... here's the writeup on it..._OurDiesel is a perfect combination of the ECSD world renowned Sour Diesel clone with a IX3 of SD BX2.5

The combination is a perfect and stable representation of ECSD clone and delivers all of the SD's classic traits.

OurDiesel is easy to grow and delivers a very high potency Sativa for the indoor grower with a superb taste and special somethings that make the Sour Diesel so very special.

For those seeking Sour Diesel, this is it. No difference from the clone only and very stable and easy to grow. For those holding the ECSD clone this is the perfect selection for backb crossing and preserving in seed form those classic traits.
_


----------



## HippyInEngland

Oh my word.

If they were mine you would see me dancing naked in the background singing 'Hallelujah'

Great pics Van 

eace:


----------



## kaotik

nice. not had chemo in years.. can only really remember it by name now  

you planning on doing any of your 'crazy' crosses with it? (probably a dumb question i already know the answer too.. i should be asking _what_ are you planning on breeding it with eh? *or better yet, what have you bred it with already  )


----------



## SherwoodForest

Blah, that looks like crap. You should tear it all down and send it to me so I can properly dispose of it for you.:joint:


----------



## UKgirl420

*the table is looking great CRAZY ,,,no not great ,,blooming fantastic :stoned::48:*


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy

kaotik said:
			
		

> nice. not had chemo in years.. can only really remember it by name now
> 
> you planning on doing any of your 'crazy' crosses with it? (probably a dumb question i already know the answer too.. i should be asking _what_ are you planning on breeding it with eh? *or better yet, what have you bred it with already  )


 
I'm still trying out that pheno of Chemo I have in stock... have yet to try out the finished bud (on that particular pheno), but... I already decided to make a cross with it...right now it's in the Big Box, along with a bunch of other stuff having a good time with a lone C99 leaning Flav male I picked up back in Feb... *the Flav *(Subcool/TGA) is an Indica/Sativa hybrid of... Romulan x (Romulan x C99) [75% Romulan, 25% C99] {Romulan bx1} - wasn't able to find out a genetic makeup of the Romulan...

I'm calling that cross... *DitchWeed *(Chemo x the Flav)  

...I'm making a bunch of crosses in this _*TCVG's Big Box Orgy*..._
_*the Worst Stuff*_ - (KULT x the Flav)
_*Garbage*_ - (Skush x the Flav)
_*Absolute Crap*_ - (Stonehedge x the Flav)
_*Useless*_ - (Sage x the Flav)
_*Bunk*_ - (White Widow F2 x the Flav) X2 but both young,small plants
_*Just Sheet*_ ("i" in place of ee's) - (White Widow XXX x the Flav) also a young'n

 the last two were the youngest plants to be added and just started alternating... the other ones are my old motherplants... I either have new motherplants (clones) already started, or am looking for new ones still... so most of the crosses _should_ produce quite a bit of seed....


----------



## IRISH

how can it get any worse brother. . anything with ww in the mix has got to be worth a second toke. . the just sheet, sounds like it will have that one two punch. have'nt smoked any of subs flav as of yet, but have seen it growing, and have heard tons about it. 

hit me up bro. havent been around in awhile. been busy with spring. ...bb...

btw, the table is awesome.


----------



## kaotik

interesting choice of names..


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy

kaotik said:
			
		

> interesting choice of names..


 
 ... ya like that, eh?... TCVG, man... TCVG....


----------



## kalikisu

Wowzer, those ladies are real sexy dude. nice one.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy

IRISH said:
			
		

> how can it get any worse brother. . anything with ww in the mix has got to be worth a second toke. . the just sheet, sounds like it will have that one two punch. *Ya, man... here's a writeup...
> 
> White Widow XXX (from Ontario's Best)
> Primarily for Indoor gardening
> A strong pungency first hits you, then follows a sour sweetness with the final whiff ... turning sweet. If a plant could have a strong body odor then the White Widow XXX needs a deodorant. If you have ever seen a green plant grown in a snowfall then that's it. It has a dense covering of the sort of hairy crystals we all craving for. If you manage to touch this plant without sticking to the leaves or stem then you probably did not grow it properly. It has intense crystal formation. After the first puff, that daunting warm feeling of impending stoniness comes over you. You feel it just under your eyes and throughout your body in time. It is a serious heavy highness. Originally the union came from pure White Widow and an Indian Triple-X. This combination is 10% sativa to 90% indica ratio.
> 
> Vegetative Time: At least 2 to 4 weeks if you are using Promix. On Hydro it is only recommended to grow it for 2 weeks (better develop a mother plant and take clones for this method)
> 
> Flowering Time: On both mediums it is suggested to flower (12 hour light) the White Widow XXX for 8 weeks, but 10 weeks will really give you the crystals you are after. We suggest the final 2 weeks of the flowering cycle to turn the lights off altogether. This keeps the flowers from regrowth and stresses the plant into giving up its last drop of goodness as crystal to protect the flower.
> *
> have'nt smoked any of subs flav as of yet, but have seen it growing, and have heard tons about it. *Neither have I... a friend has tried the Flav, and said it's now a staple in his garden... heavy user  , so a good  critic...*
> hit me up bro. havent been around in awhile. been busy with spring. ...bb...
> 
> btw, the table is awesome.


 
*thanx, bro... I'm realy pleased with this run, and the way I'm gunna have some variety this time... and get to try out a few strains on a proper run...*

*I'm doing something a little different on this run too... I've been cutting back the flowering time by several minutes every few days for about a week and a half now... I'm down to about 10 3/4 hrs right now... as compared to other flowerings of the same phenos, I seem to be finishing faster... which is totally kewl... of course, I'm not stressing them this time either like I was before with the bug problem... I'm cutting down on power consumption and wear-and-tear on equipment, at any rate....  *


----------



## BBFan

Absolutely awesome-
You can't possibly smoke all that- you'll be high till 2014!

Much respect TCVG!


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy

I give half my crop to my partner/brother, so I'll be lucky if it does last me till next run....


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy

here's some pics of my seed run


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy

some day 48 flower pics...


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy

...and I have just a few other plants going around the house too....


----------



## Mutt

I like the soil bed you got going on :hubba:  Are you doing this organic and reusable medium? or just changing out the soil after each grow?
Dang dude your window is jammed packed....hope you don't got neighbors that can see in :holysheep:


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy

Mutt said:
			
		

> I like the soil bed you got going on :hubba: Are you doing this organic and reusable medium? or just changing out the soil after each grow?
> Dang dude your window is jammed packed....hope you don't got neighbors that can see in :holysheep:


 
no one can see noth'n... I've scoped it out... I'm using some organic additives, and I'm changing the sunshine mix every couple/few grows... depends... but more or less, frequent changeouts.

... I gotta try out all that new stuff I got ahold of... soz I can find/create that perfect pot...


----------



## umbra

the search for the holy grail...


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy

some pics of the Stonehedge @ 51 days flower on the table... apparently, the inside of my house just reeks like pot... I can't tell... my sniffer is saturated with pot... I can barely smell the pot when I rub a cola and stuff my face in it....


----------



## kaotik

reeks like pot? hmm, i wonder why.. couldn't be the growers paradise you have in EVERY room of your house? lol  

looks nice m8, always stoked when i see 'last post by: that crazy vancouver guy'.. always know it's gonna be something good


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy

the first pic is 2 bins 'o lowryders, 2nd and 4th pots of seedlings, 3rd is the Skush G (top L) Chemo topper below and 2 rejected chemo phenos that were started flowering, then got put out to reveg... they're still alive..., 5th pic is a back flower garden....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:ciao:  looking great my friend..Happy smokeing:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:ciao:  



:bong:


:watchplant:


----------



## smokybear

Some really great pics my friend. I see you stay busy!! Very nice TCVG. Take care and be safe.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy

sorry, but I don't have any harvest pics I can upload to this forum (too large), but for any that were curious...

I pulled 1101grams after drying in run #2 on the table... over a Kilo... so to all those who thought my system was crap.... 
and I've got 7 different strains to smoke right now....


----------



## 420benny

Pretty impressive TCVG! Is the table really only 4" deep, or did I not read that right? When you remove the harvested plants, how far did each plant's roots go? I like the idea a lot. It's like giving everybody their own bath tub full of soil, but not really doing it. Way cool.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy

well, benny... for the sides, I used 2x6, so it's 5.5inches tall... and the soil is about 1-1.5" below the top, so I am averaging about 4" of soil the length of the table, yes.


----------



## umbra

hows the beta testing going


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy

umbra said:
			
		

> hows the beta testing going


 
you tell me, bro....


----------



## umbra

trying to add more space. the quest for a purple harem is my prime directive and driving force at the moment. not trying to slight anyone, but all the new genetics i've been exposed to, has made me a little crazy. my bill on seeds isn't quite $4k, but it is taking its toll on my wallet. and there are so many...i'm not going to get to growing. you and i suffer from the same disease, genetic junkies.


----------



## 420benny

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> well, benny... for the sides, I used 2x6, so it's 5.5inches tall... and the soil is about 1-1.5" below the top, so I am averaging about 4" of soil the length of the table, yes.



That is pretty darn cool! I am definitely going to give that a try, if I ever get my indoor room finished. I have some rough 2x12s in redwood and I thought it might work even better with a deeper soil bed. Do you replace or refresh the soil after a grow, or re-use what you have?


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy

I reused the soil for the second run, but have since replaced it with fresh soil (sunshine mix #4) for run #3. I plan on reusing the soil for a couple/few runs, then sift thru the soil to remove the roots and pile it downstrairs to be reused when I transplant other plants to larger pots... they will be older plants by then, so any extra food that is still within my used soil does not burn them... although, I doubt there is much in the soil that would do much harm... in fact, I believe the soil to be better for the older plants as it's had time to collect beneficials while it was used on the table.

back to my thread update...

I finished setting up the table for run #3 over the weekend... there's a dozen each of Sage and Chemo alternating around the perimeter, and 21 Skush in the center of the table... the three Skush in the middle were cuts I took just last weekend, so they _just_ rooted....


----------



## pcduck

Looks like ya got a full house again *TCVG*:aok:


----------



## IRISH

looks good brother. .

i notice when you clone, you don't cut the leaves in half as i've seen others here do. can you fill me in as to why? is there a certain technique that does'nt require the chop? 

  ...


----------



## ShecallshimThor

G D 
i missed watching you grow man looking very cool


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy

IRISH said:
			
		

> looks good brother. .
> 
> i notice when you clone, you don't cut the leaves in half as i've seen others here do. can you fill me in as to why? is there a certain technique that does'nt require the chop?
> 
> ...


 
I do, actually... all those clones you see on the table have had all the leaves that were manicured removed already... if I were to have had some close-up shots of the three in the middle, u would see all the leaves on the cuttings are cut back to about 1/3 each...


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy

current outdoor pics...


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy

more


----------



## umbra

coming along nicely I see. keep it up


----------



## smokybear

Very nice TCVG. Keep the pics coming. Always nice to take a peek at your garden. Take care and be safe my friend.


----------



## PencilHead

Nice, nice set-up, TCVG.  Couple of questions, please--trying to get over the hump from old newbie to semi-know-it-all.

Do you have light movers or do you do okay without rotation?

You mentioned lights out for the last 2 weeks in a strain discription.  What's your input on this?  I see too many sucessfull growers doing it to just chunk the idea out the window without looking at the effect.

Thanks, and once more, nice set-up.  I've got the room and I'm thinking about it now.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy

here's a pics of my new garden assistants I got yesterday... they're super cheap... they work for room and food....


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy

PencilHead said:
			
		

> Nice, nice set-up, TCVG. Couple of questions, please--trying to get over the hump from old newbie to semi-know-it-all.
> 
> Do you have light movers or do you do okay without rotation?
> 
> *I have a light mover, but I don't use it*
> 
> You mentioned lights out for the last 2 weeks in a strain discription. What's your input on this? I see too many sucessfull growers doing it to just chunk the idea out the window without looking at the effect.
> 
> *I got no opinion on that practice, as I've never utilized it myself... and I'm not going to... my thinking is... the sun does not do this naturally (go dark for 2 weeks), and we are trying to immitate nature here... as well as the fact that... the plant NEEDS the light in order for it to do it's thing, so why starve it of it's only energry source? ? ?*
> 
> Thanks, and once more, nice set-up. I've got the room and I'm thinking about it now.


 
*Thanx, man... I'm quite happy with the way the table run #2 went myself... as compared to run #1....*

*give it a try yerself, dude... betchya u'll stick with it after yer first run....  *


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy

I've got close to a couple dozen strains going of the new gear I've picked up the last few months... gunna have some clones to use on table run #4 of... Gorilla Grape, Blush, Space Queen, the Flav, White Widow XXX, the Void 2... and probably a bunch of other strains as well real soon... those are the confirmed females so far... majority still left to sex.

the table is moving along at 2 wks veg... and I was short a Sage clone, so I had room to stick one of the older Blush on the table... I still haven't even tried it out myself yet....


----------



## HippyInEngland

Hello Van 

:shocked:  :shocked:  :shocked: 

How many plants have you got on the go?

eace:


----------



## RCCIZMe

hello nice table 
1 You really are BatMan,
2 you cant smell anything cause the mask
looks great


----------



## RCCIZMe

:holysheep::holysheep: :holysheep: 





			
				kaotik said:
			
		

> reeks like pot? hmm, i wonder why.. couldn't be the growers paradise you have in EVERY room of your house? lol
> 
> looks nice m8, always stoked when i see 'last post by: that crazy vancouver guy'.. always know it's gonna be something good


it is starting to pour out into the yard


----------



## IRISH

Hello TCVG. .

can you show me a close up of the ww-xxx? are they inside?

lost a blush plant, and several others in a storm a few days past. we had a tornado rip'in it up here. winds in excess of 100mph+ .

on a good note, we just aquired a pretty descent male chamber. . ( i'll show you a pic soon. your gonna like this.)

heres a pic of the non survivor blush. .

Edit> just noticed in post 48 of this thread in last pic, (theres 3 plants), that third one says its a blush? , it looks just like my Kult. my blush grew long and lanky, with a fair stretch in 'tween nodes. on the other hand, the Kult has much more compact nodes, with a richer green.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy

IRISH said:
			
		

> Hello TCVG. .
> 
> can you show me a close up of the ww-xxx? are they inside?
> 
> lost a blush plant, and several others in a storm a few days past. we had a tornado rip'in it up here. winds in excess of 100mph+ .
> 
> on a good note, we just aquired a pretty descent male chamber. . ( i'll show you a pic soon. your gonna like this.)
> 
> heres a pic of the non survivor blush. .
> 
> Edit> just noticed in post 48 of this thread in last pic, (theres 3 plants), that third one says its a blush? , it looks just like my Kult. my blush grew long and lanky, with a fair stretch in 'tween nodes. on the other hand, the Kult has much more compact nodes, with a richer green.


 
yup, the WWXXX are inside... didn't have enough to put any outside as well... I did put one in the '09 seed run, though... so it' got laid by Capt. Kirk (C99 leaning Flav)... and get this... in the times I've been poking around checking out the pregnant women... I must knocked out a Chemo seed, and it landed on the pot's soil... and got germinated the last time I watered the Chemo plant, cuz I got the first Beta run of *Ditchweed *happening already... LOL   ... I took it out and put it in it's own pot after taking the pic.

ya, that last OD pic in #48 is a Blush - the only one outside... I'm pretty sure it's a fem, too... most of the plants this year are turning out to be fem... guess I found a good seed-popping routine to get fems...:hubba: 

I took some individual pics as well of the OD so you can see the usual growing tendencies of the various strains... most of these pics are of untopped seedlings... the bigger "bushes" are obviously clones... the big bunch of similar big ones is a mix of Chemo and Sage - I didn't label those first ones that went outside, and those two strains look so much alike... in veg, anyways, that I don't know which is which anymore or how many of each there even is... lol... so what?... I'll be smoking it all regardless anyways... lol... I'm still debating allowing my OD to seed itself, too... if the batch inside turned out ok, then I won't....

the first one is a White Widow XXX fem - "AA", the second another Blush, and the third is the first Ditchweed plant to be popped... is this a sign, I wonder? ? ? lol... the rest of the pics are of the OD...

just thought I'd mention, too... the plant in pic 8, with the yellow leaves... looks that way cuz I got a neighborhood cat use'n my new flowerbed as a damn litter box... and that's why pic 10's plant looks so whilty... it didn't like the move I did to it last week when I replaced the one the cat decided to dig out for me...no... I didn't do anything to the cat


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy

more...

the last one there in the nursury pots have been topped, for the most part, a while ago... pics of the other stuff some time soon....


----------



## 420benny

Looking very good TCVG! I need to go look up WWxxx


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy

here is the writeup for the WWXXX from the seed co where they came from...

_A strong pungency first hits you, then follows a sour sweetness with the final whiff ... turning sweet. If a plant could have a strong body odor then the White Widow XXX needs a deodorant. If you have ever seen a green plant grown in a snowfall then that's it. It has a dense covering of the sort of hairy crystals we all craving for. If you manage to touch this plant without sticking to the leaves or stem then you probably did not grow it properly. It has intense crystal formation. After the first puff, that daunting warm feeling of impending stoniness comes over you. You feel it just under your eyes and throughout your body in time. It is a serious heavy highness. Originally the union came from pure White Widow and an Indian Triple-X. This combination is 10% sativa to 90% indica ratio_


----------



## kaotik

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> and get this... in the times I've been poking around checking out the pregnant women... I must knocked out a Chemo seed, and it landed on the pot's soil... and got germinated the last time I watered the Chemo plant, cuz I got the first Beta run of *Ditchweed *happening already... LOL   ... I took it out and put it in it's own pot after taking the pic.


a fitting start to a strain called ditchweed i guess


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Hello Van
> 
> :shocked:  :shocked:  :shocked:
> 
> How many plants have you got on the go?
> 
> eace:


 
something like... 240/250... including the OD & in

but that number will increase with the clones I'm going to be taking soon for run #4... but the numbers will go down slightly with the male count, and I'm giving away a lot of stuff soon, too....

prob b up around 300 soon...I guess....:confused2:


----------



## IRISH

wow. . that is the garden that leaves me with this smile. . you have been a very busy man i see. very , very nice OD :batman: :hubba: ...

i like to hear you say ' most are turning out to be fems...' .

later bro.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy

I resized some pics of my table just before harvest... thought I'd show ya how nice it looked right near the end....


----------



## umbra

wow!


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy

lol... if ya think those look good, umbra... just wait for future BPOTM entries....


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy

here are some pics of my outdoor this year...


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy

more


----------



## pcduck

Looking great *TCVG*:aok:


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy

hey 4u... remember this Dec 14th plant?...

oh... in the bowl there... those are the first few _the Joint Doctor_ *Lowryders* x _*Kirk*_ (the Flav)


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy

check out my table at 5 wks veg tomorrow... I'm going one more week, then it's flower time... should be smoking this harvest the end of sept.

it's all my Skush in the middle (1-3). Sage and Chemo alternating around the perimeter... all the Chemo plants were severely LST'd out of the table, and the Sage were LST'd accordingly to allow addequate growth of those around each one. (4)

all the primary growth on the Blush has been removed so it's all secondary growth on it now... 6-8 main branches(5)


----------



## zipflip

i'd love to get lost in that forrest TCVG!!


----------



## SmokinMom

Looking real good tcvg dang!!  Awesome.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy

here's some pics for y'all of the various things I have going on right now... I've been culling like crazy and moving things round... first up, the table at 3 wks flower...

the last two are closeups of the two noticably distinct phenos I have running on the table currently... the 21 skush are comprised of 3 diff phenos that I used to make up that batch of clones.

there's a tall, stretchy one... and then a short,tight-buddage plant with the best resin production... and one in the middle - I cloned the crap outta the short one and am calling that pheno *My $heet*...


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy

we have ~23 plants of... Purple Frosting (? F1), White Widow XXX, Space Queen, Stinky Widow, Purple Bud F2, Blush, Gorilla Grape, KULT, Pandora's Box, Jack's Cleaner 2, Dark Kush, Southern Lights, and a couple unknowns...(lost labels)


----------



## pcduck

I also have a few unknowns:laugh: (red marker does not stay on) but they are all good


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy

buncha other stuff...


----------



## kaotik

looking good man
always love the table  3 weeks eh? nice. looking like it's going to be one packed table.

well i hope everything's going alright for ya


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy

here are some 5 wk flower pics of the table...

overview, canopy, the My Sheet pheno, closeup of, and the other shorter pheno on the table...

now... I have to chop  the table early at 7 wks and clear out the house cuz of issues I gotta deal with shortly, but I can't just kill off everything I've been working on for the past 7 months, so I took cuttings of everything I wanna save and will keep the best clones... have around 160 clones going currently, but will not be keeping them all, obviously... only the best of each....(last 2 pics)


----------



## umbra

looking good, best of luck


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy

of the Skush I made... I only started about 8 beans... I flowered one out in the minibox right away, and made motherplants out of the other 7... and in those 7, I pulled out the My Sh_t pheno, and all the others that have been grown out... including this girl here that I grew OD this summer in a pot, and moved inside at the start of Aug to start flowering in the table room... it's OD again to finish flowering and is gang-banging Kong (Gorilla Grape C - the lone male outta 5 beans of Outlaw Genetics gear that turned purple and is an awsome plant...) with a bunch of other girls... Pandora's Box (TGA), Jack's Cleaner 2 (TGA),Sage (TH Seeds), and 2 Dark Kush (BlueHemp Seeds)

I really like the coloring on this lady....


----------



## pcduck

Looking great *TCVG* :aok:


----------



## PUFF MONKEY

somethin' tells me you don't run out of smoke too often.....looks amazing


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy

TCVG's '09 Outdoor is *Tagged 'n Bagged.... *

and... much to my pleasure (or dismay...)... EVERYTHING in the yard got seeded, so I figure I got some decent crosses this year... see'ns how I had every plant I had going this year, minus my Skunks ('78 Skunk #1, 80's Skunk IBL) and the Sinister Kush, outside...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Lookig  great  crazy:aok::48:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Looks like a nice stash my friend. You sure do know how to fill up a table. *


----------



## Rockster

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> TCVG's '09 Outdoor is *Tagged 'n Bagged.... *
> 
> and... much to my pleasure (or dismay...)... EVERYTHING in the yard got seeded, so I figure I got some decent crosses this year... see'ns how I had every plant I had going this year, minus my Skunks ('78 Skunk #1, 80's Skunk IBL) and the Sinister Kush, outside...




Can I be your bestest fwend pwetty pweese? 

Oh go on,lol! 

Top job there TCVG mate and what a sight that tag and bag tableau is,sublime!

Outstanding outdoor grow,well done that crazy mutha!


----------



## IRISH

tag it, and bag it. oh yeah brother Van, you def know how to put on a real grow show. whats up with the ww crosses bro? you still playing, or , are is it buisness as usual? the xxx in particular? also, the just sheet? ...

got a full room of your gear going here man. this Skush is a pretty interesting veg plant. have'nt even gotten to the blush yet. arghh, need more room to get my game face on, you know?...

you see the KULTS in the buckets over here? ...

later bro. be cool...Irish...


----------



## 42Sm0kinCâli_or_MYOWN

wow amazing man, great grow!


----------



## monkeybusiness

Groovy!
And glad to see u pop back up round here again..


----------



## SmokinMom

Hey stranger


----------



## SmokinMom

He is listed as the newest MP member.


----------



## Locked

I saw someone called TCVG floating around the threads last night.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

LOL--I got a PM from TCVG yesterday--no text just this:  :hubba: 

I think that TCVG is lurking around again....


----------



## my my

^^^^  LOL  ^^^^^
That sounds like TCVG...


----------



## Locked

Lol....that's funny.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:giggle:...Welcome home eh?


----------



## WeedHopper

I havent seen TCVG on here since the above. Crazy basterd.


----------



## WeedHopper

Miss that crazzy bastage sometimes. Wounder if he home yet.


----------



## Ruffy

lol im sure hes still in....
5 yrs from maybe 2 yrs ago......
I have loads of his seeds and we will se in less than a month if we are still legal to grow, ill drop some of his gear if so....


----------



## 000StankDank000

I sure hope he comes back. 5 years in Canada is like 3 years lol . Should be out soon if he doesn't act up inside.


----------



## Ruffy

lol you don't know crazy do you lol? he told the judge off, flipped on the parents of girl.... and gave the news papers and judge the finger when sentenced lol \
he will do full term


----------



## umbra

Ruffy said:


> lol you don't know crazy do you lol? he told the judge off, flipped on the parents of girl.... and gave the news papers and judge the finger when sentenced lol \
> he will do full term


 I read the newspaper article and knew it wouldn't go well for him.


----------



## Melvan

Let's remember he had one car accident that gave him brain damage, and then another accident that left more of his brain on the dashboard. He doesn't have the same control over his thoughts and actions as others due to the area of the brain affected, and I think that this information was just breezed over when it came to sentencing him. He should not have been put in a prison, he should have gone to a hospital.

I'm not saying he's not responsible for his own actions, but I truly think, in this case, there were some major extenuating circumstances that went un-addressed.


----------



## 000StankDank000

If that's the case it's very sad that he didn't get the proper care he needed. Having no control in prison would make it a lot worse. Sending positive vibes to the guy


----------



## MR1

Ok , what did this guy do?


----------



## Ruffy

umm melvan im not sure you can blame that entirely?
booze, **** life, head issues and more of a **** life, and ya the booze? that put him were he is now. not god or any other excuse. 
did I mention booze? booze.......


----------



## 000StankDank000

So if he doesn't have control part of his brain you think he can control the booze? It all stems from the head injury. I don't know the guy but I would think if he had a serious head injury his thoughts would be messed up my 2 cents


----------



## Melvan

His sister told me that after the first accident he was not the TCVG he was before the accident. She said it was like a whole new person had taken over his body.

But, even after all that, he still understands what a loyal friend is, something many of those with their brains in tact still haven't learned to be.


----------



## MR1

Sounds like he is better off locked up where he can't hurt other people. Most likely will do it again.


----------



## kaotik

..wow
can we maybe close this thread?  think it's getting a little personal.
can't help but feel crazy wouldn't be real stoked with everyone airing his laundry out like this.
JMO

FYi: should be about a year now i figure.

*MR1, that's kinda unfair man, you don't even know the guy. i would suggest deleting that.


----------



## 000StankDank000

You think? WOW
This amazes me. 

Can't swear but airing out people dirt


----------



## WeedHopper

Lots of ppl make mistakes. TCVG has a big heart and is a cool dude. Besides he is paying for his mistake.


----------



## SmokinMom

WeedHopper said:


> Lots of ppl make mistakes. TCVG has a big heart and is a cool dude. Besides he is paying for his mistake.



:yeahthat:


----------

